# SERMs and AIs as research chemicals for human use?



## BUCKY (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm familiar with people using Anastrozole research chemical for their on cycle therapy (1mg a day), but are Clomifene and Tamoxifen research chemicals just as legitimate for PCT?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 11, 2012)

This guy.....


----------



## Imosted (Jan 11, 2012)

Research chemicals are not for human consumption. They are for your jacked and tanned pet Rat.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

I prefer to use them on mice:


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 12, 2012)

wow u guys are goofy.


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 18, 2012)

i dont think your too familiar with anything "research chems" 1 mg adex every day! lol


----------



## Robalo (Jan 19, 2012)

I use them on my iguana. When she's experimenting she looks like a komodo dragon...


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2012)

_RESEARCH HAS COME A LONG WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my favorite pet is in my pants...................
_


----------

